# K-3800 Cable



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

I was using the K-3800 as a backup machine to my K-60 that went down with sick bearings.
I was trying to descale a 2" cast iron kitchen line for camera to main and snapped the end off.Luckily it was at the connection to the three inch and was able to push the 1-1/2" four blade and connector to the street.

This cable was fairly new with maybe a dozen uses.Maybe I'm used to torquing down on the 7/8" sectional to stop the machine and that being my torque guide.I can't imagine designing a system where the machine would break it's new cable.Now as I'm typing I realize how many others get cables snapped off.I've just not done it yet on anything larger than a sink machine.Or maybe I let acid sit on it due to not rinsing on one occassion.

Do you guys have a preference on a 3/8" cable for your 3800's,I like having this settup cause the heads are universal with their 7/8" sectional.

Thanks
Adam


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Where you using Ridgid's cable? I've heard of quite a few negitive reviews for it. I use 3/8" Electric Eel Innercore cable in my super-vee. Used the same cable for almost a year now with no issues at all. Before that I used General 3/8" Inner core cable with good results, but it rusted more than the Eel cable does. Still lasted a long time though.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Will said:


> Where you using Ridgid's cable? I've heard of quite a few negitive reviews for it. I use 3/8" Electric Eel Innercore cable in my super-vee. Used the same cable for almost a year now with no issues at all. Before that I used General 3/8" Inner core cable with good results, but it rusted more than the Eel cable does. Still lasted a long time though.


That's what came new with the unit Will.I didn't think it would go out that quick or I'd have had some on standby.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Not sure what the issues are, but I've heard of a few Ridgid cables do that. Try these, expense, but Eel makes some good stuff. 

http://www.industromart.com/z5k-p_machine.htm

It's down toward the bottom of the page. Comes in 50", 75', and 100' sections. Electric Eel can make you adapter to hook up to your Ridgid anchor cable if needed. You can get it cheaper through a Electric Eel rep too.

Oh yea, you might want to keep 3/8" cable in the pipe sizes it is made for(1.5"-2"), but I'm sure you know that.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

I think the electric eel model n would be a more viable back up to the K-60 than the 3800.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

tungsten plumb said:


> I think the electric eel model n would be a more viable back up to the K-60 than the 3800.



I would agree with that. Model N is pretty much the most versatile sink machine on the market. I use Electric Eel's 5/8" Dualmatic cable. It will clean 1.25"-3" inch pipe. Since I got the Model N with the dualmatic cable I pretty much have stopped using the Super-Vee or any other small sink machine/hand auger that I would always have to use when I was running a General Mini-Rooter with 3/8" inner core cable. 

TP,
If I remember correctly you use the 1/2" inner core cable in your Model N? If so, you should give the dualmatic cable a chance. I've rodded through shower p-traps like it was nothing, then sent in down a 1.5" copper pipe, then sent it through a closet flange to clear a blockage in 3" cast under a slab all with the same cable. It's hard to beat imo.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Will said:


> I would agree with that. Model N is pretty much the most versatile sink machine on the market. I use Electric Eel's 5/8" Dualmatic cable. It will clean 1.25"-3" inch pipe. Since I got the Model N with the dualmatic cable I pretty much have stopped using the Super-Vee or any other small sink machine/hand auger that I would always have to use when I was running a General Mini-Rooter with 3/8" inner core cable.
> 
> TP,
> If I remember correctly you use the 1/2" inner core cable in your Model N? If so, you should give the dualmatic cable a chance. I've rodded through shower p-traps like it was nothing, then sent in down a 1.5" copper pipe, then sent it through a closet flange to clear a blockage in 3" cast under a slab all with the same cable. It's hard to beat imo.


Fun you should say that :laughing: I was just pricing the dualmatic cable this morning. I think I'm gonna pick up 50 ft of it and see how I like it. I have used the model n on the roof with 1/2" general innercore on lines without cleanouts that were clogged with root. I used the cable to poke a small hole in the roots so the line would drain and then install a cleanout and use our k750 to do a proper job. The model n is a versatile machine. And its only 4 wing nuts to pop off the drum:thumbup:


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

Can the 5/8" get through an 1-1/2" trap?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I may have asked this before, but what's the rpm on the drum?

I sure wish some oakie would get his camera fixed and post a video of the model N in action. hint hint hint and hint.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> I may have asked this before, but what's the rpm on the drum?
> 
> I sure wish some oakie would get his camera fixed and post a video of the model N in action. hint hint hint and hint.:laughing::laughing:


Not much, I'll post something better when I can. Here's the teaser.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKgejLCcR4Q&feature=youtu.be


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

5/8 cable does not ever belong in a smaller then 3 inches. It is not flexable enough and is too big for small pipe.

try 3/8 cable for 2 inch.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

drs said:


> 5/8 cable does not ever belong in a smaller then 3 inches. It is not flexable enough and is too big for small pipe.
> 
> try 3/8 cable for 2 inch.


They are talking about sectional machine type of cable, not the normal 5/8" cable that you see in sewer machines. It has a completely different form factor and capability.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

If I remember right Ron said he used the 5/8" cable on a tub trap before.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

tungsten plumb said:


> If I remember right Ron said he used the 5/8" cable on a tub trap before.


It's neat if it will do that, but I'd rather use the K45 for that little stuff. But that's good to know that it'll do 1 1/2" washing machine traps.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> It's neat if it will do that, but *I'd rather use the **K45 for that little stuff.* But that's good to know that it'll do 1 1/2" washing machine traps.



What he said ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> It's neat if it will do that, but I'd rather use the K45 for that little stuff. But that's good to know that it'll do 1 1/2" washing machine traps.


How is the K-45? I was thinking of picking one up for a backup to my Drain Rooter PH.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> It's neat if it will do that, but I'd rather use the K45 for that little stuff. But that's good to know that it'll do 1 1/2" washing machine traps.


Speaking of the K-45,
How are these holding up across the nation?
I'm on my second one.After a couple dozen uses first one snapped retainer ring keeping the self feed assembly on the drum.
Second one the self feed mechanism right out of the box flops around like it's going to fall off.Did I just get a bad one this time?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I've had the K45AF for about nine months. It gets the job done with no problems.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> I've had the K45AF for about nine months. It gets the job done with no problems.


Thanks
Looks like I'm going to be sending mine in for a going over.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

drs said:


> 5/8 cable does not ever belong in a smaller then 3 inches. It is not flexable enough and is too big for small pipe.
> 
> try 3/8 cable for 2 inch.



It's a 5/8" outer wind with a 5/16" inner. It's rated for 1.25"-3". I've gotten my Model N through tub traps before, but most raps here are under slabs so they are usually 2".


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

tungsten plumb said:


> How is the K-45? I was thinking of picking one up for a backup to my Drain Rooter PH.




IMO they are the best pistol rodder out there just make sure you get the K-45AF.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

On a 2" drain I'd run a 1/2" cable and blade, and no I don't use Ridgid cables on the K-3800...

I don't run blades on 1/4" or, 3/8" cable either I bend the end and run it slow....


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> IMO they are the best pistol rodder out there just make sure you get the K-45AF.


Hows the weight? I'm not used to pistol rodders. The only sink machines I ever used were the Drain Rooter Ph and the Ridgid k40


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

The K45 AF is not tiring to use at all, but I am running 5/16 in it, not 3/8". I use it for short quick runs.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Redwood said:


> On a 2" drain I'd run a 1/2" cable and blade, and no I don't use Ridgid cables on the K-3800...
> 
> I don't run blades on 1/4" or, 3/8" cable either I bend the end and run it slow....
> 
> ...


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

tungsten plumb said:


> Hows the weight? I'm not used to pistol rodders. The only sink machines I ever used were the Drain Rooter Ph and the Ridgid k40




13.8lbs with a 5/16" x 25' innercore cable.


----------

